# homemade pot pills/capsules



## hungryman1986 (Jul 12, 2008)

ok so i wanted to make sure that i shared this with everyone i have been using this recipe for about 3 years now. i found it online somewhere i have no idea where. i have never been able to find it again although i have seen similar recipes. i know from personal experience that this works awesome. so here it goes. 

first you will need 1/2 ounce (or more) of dried marijuana cleaned and powdered (in a coffee grinder)

gel cap filling machine The Cap-M-Quik Capsule Machine & Empty Capsules the cheap one is the one i have

pure olive oil

i am going to just copy the recipe that i saved a few years ago. from personal experience when it is replaced back onto the heat i never leave it for long because of fear of burning i burned it once and it really hurts your potency. and when you get the caps made store in the freezer this will allow them to last for a long time and the cold will pop the last bit of trichomes (sp) and make it easier to absorb if you do not freeze they will go bad and fast. i can take 4 with a meal and a few hours later i am doing well goes great with a bit of smoke or on days you won't be able to. i think those who like brownies or vapes will LOVE this recipe i swear by it.

One half ounce of dried and cleaned marijuana ground to a fine powder in a coffee grinder is about ½ cup of powdered pot. Set the ½ cup of pot off to the side of the stove. In a SMALL saucepan or pot add 3-4 tablespoons of pure OLIVE OIL (best results with oil containing 22% of fat). Set your burner on medium, and use a candy thermometer (up to 400 degrees) to bring the oil to 350 degreed. Remove from the stove, and wait a moment until the temperature begins to fall (the temperature will most likely still rise when removed from the heat). Then add the entire ½ cup of powdered pot all at once. The oil will sizzle slightly as the reaction takes place. Stir thoroughly, making sure that the powder and oil are completely mixed. (Do not use thermometer to stir as it may break and ruin your batch of pills). If the mixture is not pasty, then carefully add more pot or oil. (Too much oil makes messy pills and too little and the pot will burn instead of bonding to the oil). Mix thoroughly, then replace on the burner on medium heat. Watch the temperature. Continue mixing until paste looks more oily at about 325 degrees. Those who have used vaporizers will recognize the smell of vapor trails that rise at about 325 degrees. As soon as the vapor appears (325 degrees) remove from the heat and mix together. Let the paste cool below 100 degrees before packing into gelatin capsules using a standard herbal gel cap machine available at most health food stores. This recipe makes about 50 of the large size pills. Common doses are in the range of 2-5 pills, depending on quality of marijuana and tolerance. Note: do not use vegetarian gel caps they will melt from exposure to olive oil. 


let me know what you think. i took some today just recently made a batch of 132 with one once will say it can be a pain in the ass to fill the caps.


----------



## ViRedd (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks ... especially for the link to the caps. 

Vi


----------



## 1bakedgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks for the tip! can't wait to try it out.


----------



## hungryman1986 (Jul 12, 2008)

if this is done properly you will fall in love and continue to do it for the rest of your life. matter of fact this may sound gross and it is but i actually save my roaches and i never smoke them i get rid of all the charred shit and i make pills with the rest it works great and is practically free that way. but it is much better with green. works with regs really well but the better the weed the better the pill i hope you will be as amazed as i was i can't believe i never thought to put it up here until now......


----------



## Greenmonster22 (Jul 12, 2008)

A few pointers from someone who has made these many times before, 1st is the best oil to use is evtra virgin coconut oil, 2nd is medium heat sounds too hot for my likings, heres the recipe I always follow to the T:
Freds THC Capsules - Dedicated to Cannabis Education, Recreational. Medicinal, and Cultivation.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 16, 2008)

This is sorta ridiculous.. Why would you want to take pills to get high off weed? If you want to eat weed, might as well make it into some tasty morsels. This all seems like too much trouble just to pop a pill. 

Just my input.


----------



## emptypool1 (Jul 20, 2008)

its actually dank
and i dont know, taking a pill isnt that hard
it doesnt make you cough
and gets you high like a brownie, which feels a lot better than smoking it
in my opinion


----------



## Anthonyf953 (Jul 23, 2008)

hmm i'll def. be saving this thread! i'll try this out and see how it goes


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 24, 2008)

emptypool1 said:


> its actually dank
> and i dont know, taking a pill isnt that hard
> it doesnt make you cough
> and gets you high like a brownie, which feels a lot better than smoking it
> in my opinion



I meant like... if you're going to consume weed in such a way, might as well enjoy a brownie rather than just pop a pill... haha I am aware that taking a pill isn't hard thanks!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pills are much more portable!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Pills are much more portable!


No!! It's a dumb idea!! Yall can't change my mind!! lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

i got some thc pills at the club once and saved them for when i was at work..
they seemed to work...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> No!! It's a dumb idea!! Yall can't change my mind!! lol


So true, so true.

"A man convinced against his will is of the same opinion still."


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

It just sounds like a weird way to get stoned off pot.. In the 8 years I've been smoking I've never even heard of it.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> It just sounds like a weird way to get stoned off pot.. In the 8 years I've been smoking I've never even heard of it.


I just see it as one more way to elude suspicions.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> It just sounds like a weird way to get stoned off pot.. In the 8 years I've been smoking I've never even heard of it.


exactly...

but i dont know about making them


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 25, 2008)

Let people have their opinions about canna pills. Ignorance is bliss. I've been smoking for about 13 years and nothing has gotten me higher for longer than pills. I absolutely recommend you try them, if not make them.

They are easy to make, and you will wake up medicated. Just don't freak too much if you're a lightweight. I've been smoking for a while and I still freak when I take strong canna pills.

Anyways, you'll dig it, and you should try it. 

Check out Cannabrex Nutriceutical for kits to produce high quality herbal pills. You'll love it.

Also, if you haven't tried it - don't knock it.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> I just see it as one more way to elude suspicions.


I still would go with some brownies...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

brownies are booomb...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I still would go with some brownies...


With ice cream!!!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Let people have their opinions about canna pills. Ignorance is bliss. I've been smoking for about 13 years and nothing has gotten me higher for longer than pills. I absolutely recommend you try them, if not make them.
> 
> They are easy to make, and you will wake up medicated. Just don't freak too much if you're a lightweight. I've been smoking for a while and I still freak when I take strong canna pills.
> 
> ...


Maybe I will try it one day when I have enough chronic to spare in case I screw up. I think I would probably freak and fall asleep though, knowing myself.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Maybe I will try it one day when I have enough chronic to spare in case I screw up. I think I would probably freak and fall asleep though, knowing myself.


 
my fiance and i were freaking, we just held each other, and we both felt a lot better. got really paranoid. I think our pills were of a sativa strain.

i definitely would never give out a bunk recommendation, and yeah i know it seems kind of shoddy popping pills to get medicated, but the ones i popped had me heavily medicated for about 18 hours. 

definitely DONT do it if you have to wake up early the next day, and be expected to be coherent.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> my fiance and i were freaking, we just held each other, and we both felt a lot better. got really paranoid. I think our pills were of a sativa strain.
> 
> i definitely would never give out a bunk recommendation, and yeah i know it seems kind of shoddy popping pills to get medicated, but the ones i popped had me heavily medicated for about 18 hours.
> 
> definitely DONT do it if you have to wake up early the next day, and be expected to be coherent.



Holy shit .. It's that intense? Am I going to be calling 911 saying "I think I'm dying.." like that cop? lol I must say, I'm a little scared to try now.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 26, 2008)

Pop half a capsule then. You really can't miss. Just keep your head clear and real. and yes, for me- it was very much an eye opener of how much higher I could actually get, even though I've been smoking since I was 11 or 12 years old.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I think it's cuz consuming weed like that gives you more of a 'body' high as opposed to it going straight to your brain when smoking. I've always been a lightweight though. Even after having a tolerance from smoking so much, I can still get pretty stoned just having like 3 hits of a joint. I seriously think it would just turn out to be a straight up regretful experience if I take one of these capsules.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 26, 2008)

Get a few more bowls under your belt girl, you'll one day STILL be freakin


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I think it's cuz consuming weed like that gives you more of a 'body' high as opposed to it going straight to your brain when smoking. I've always been a lightweight though. Even after having a tolerance from smoking so much, I can still get pretty stoned just having like 3 hits of a joint. I seriously think it would just turn out to be a straight up regretful experience if I take one of these capsules.


I'm getting the feeling that you haven't had very strong brownies yet.

Have you tried a tincture before? I have a bottle of Smirnoff that blows brownies out of the water! One 2oz. shot gets me _floating_.

I get a wicked head high from the tincture on top of a really good body high.

Although, I have NO idea how many stems, popcorn buds, kief, trim, etc. went into that bottle. I strained and filtered that bottle at least 10 times only to refill with more material.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

i love weed.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i love weed.


Ditto that!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> I'm getting the feeling that you haven't had very strong brownies yet.
> 
> Have you tried a tincture before? I have a bottle of Smirnoff that blows brownies out of the water! One 2oz. shot gets me _floating_.
> 
> ...


Nope I guess I haven't ... The 2 accountable times that I ate weed I had one little serving of a tiny brownie.. With that I just fell asleep. 

I would love to try the tincture thing but I hate vodka! I got killer alcy poisoning from it a few years ago and ever since then even the smell of it is enough to make me gag. I s'pose I could mix it with something and chug it and get the same effect though.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Nope I guess I haven't ... The 2 accountable times that I ate weed I had one little serving of a tiny brownie.. With that I just fell asleep.
> 
> I would love to try the tincture thing but I hate vodka! I got killer alcy poisoning from it a few years ago and ever since then even the smell of it is enough to make me gag. I s'pose I could mix it with something and chug it and get the same effect though.


You can use pretty much any liquor you want, but don't go any lower than 30% (60 proof) and it should work. But the lower the proof, the longer I would soak it.

Start off with a little flask sized bottle of rum or bourbon. Hell, even Jagermeister (that's what I'm using next time) would work if you ask me.

All you have to do is just keep dropping your stems in the bottle. Dried trim can be used. I even went so far as to put my used baggies in the tincture to soak up any loose trichomes! 

The only cost is the liqour!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> You can use pretty much any liquor you want, but don't go any lower than 30% (60 proof) and it should work. But the lower the proof, the longer I would soak it.
> 
> Start off with a little flask sized bottle of rum or bourbon. Hell, even Jagermeister (that's what I'm using next time) would work if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Jaeger sounds delic...

After I harvest my plant, could I use the trimmings and the stems from that ? Or will that not be enough?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Do use it.

Do dry it completely first, so as not to dilute.

That's what I was doing. I would fill it with trim, let it sit for a week and then put more in. This was over a two month period, but it was worth it.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I think I will buy just a pint of Jaeger and do it. Sounds like an efficient way to get stoned.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2008)

I save mine now for when I'm hungover (or dry). Nothing like a little hair of the dog that bit you along with a big kiss from Momma Mary!


----------



## Greenmonster22 (Sep 17, 2008)

Taking the pills is nothing like smoking at all. The high is so much more enjoyable and lasts much longer.

Last time I did the pills, I woke up at 4am...grabbed 3 of em, and ate em, and went back to bed. I woke up arounf 8 am and got to my feet....barely. Once I got my balance, I was good to go, and really high til about 11pm that night.

Much more of a complete body high, every ache and pain in your body disappears, you spend the whole day smiling and laughing at every little thing.

You really should try it sometime.
Peace


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 17, 2008)

Ha I forgot to do that tincture thing with my plant ... These pot pills would have come in handy after my knee surgery instead of those Oxycontins ..


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 17, 2008)

The pills are the most intense high, in my opinion. You definitely could've used them.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 20, 2008)

It all sounds worth trying, imo. 

With the capsules, I think part of the fun would be making it. Then again, I'm a kitchen person. 

The liqueur suggestions sound like they could make some good aperitifs. A little bit before a good meal? Stimulates the appetite? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 21, 2008)

Edited to add: I wonder if you tossed in a couple of vanilla pods with the alcohol tincture, what that would be like? Anyone tried this? Thought of it? 

It's easy to make your own vanilla extract, and I was even at the liquor store tonight buying some small bottles of bourbon to make some. So after checking out this thread, I was just curious. I think it sounds worth trying.


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 24, 2008)

do you think it would be easy with a syringe and having the cannabutter still in a liquid state? Then you could put em in the freezer after filled


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2008)

thats crazy


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 24, 2008)

Mattplusness said:


> do you think it would be easy with a syringe and having the cannabutter still in a liquid state? Then you could put em in the freezer after filled


I don't think you need to bother wtih the freezer, unless it does something to the cannabis; butter keeps for so much longer than most people realize. I even keep a stick out on the counter so that I've always got soft butter (nothing worse than tearing up a good loaf of bread with hard butter). I think you'd be fine with just refrigerating what you've got.

Let me know how it turns out. I'm an alchemist at heart, and these cooking threads are now my new favorite hang-out area here.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 24, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> I don't think you need to bother wtih the freezer, unless it does something to the cannabis; butter keeps for so much longer than most people realize. I even keep a stick out on the counter so that I've always got soft butter (nothing worse than tearing up a good loaf of bread with hard butter). I think you'd be fine with just refrigerating what you've got.
> 
> Let me know how it turns out. I'm an alchemist at heart, and these cooking threads are now my new favorite hang-out area here.


Yes, butter _does _keep for quite a while. So long as it is saltedbutter, unsalted will spoil very quickly outside the fridge.


----------



## Gravtronics (Sep 26, 2008)

sounds amazing def need to get me some caps


----------



## Secret Grower (Sep 29, 2008)

I just made a batch with some hindu kush. 
I ate two of them and of course had to lick the bowl and utensils, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Secret Grower (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I tried 3 pills which worked out just fine for smoking bongs all day. I was really buzzed but not too stoned, like I wanted to be.
I will take more today and see if it is any better.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 1, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Yes, butter _does _keep for quite a while. So long as it is saltedbutter, unsalted will spoil very quickly outside the fridge.


I use unsalted butter all the time and leave it out on the counter. I know that salt's a preservative, but fat is just fat, right? All I know is I don't see much at all in the way of rancid butter . . . unless, gross, I find a stick, or worse, a box of four sticks, stuck behind some of the junk on my counters. 

Anyway, yes, salted would probably be better as far as preserving, but a lot of recipes call for unsalted butter, so that is what I always buy. And hardly ever does it go bad on me.


----------

